# Black Friday Specials?



## RockinRay (Aug 25, 2004)

I just got a Premier XL! Excited to be back with TiVo. Doing OTA only...

Any thoughts on any "specials" on Black Friday for service? I am looking at Lifetime and wondered if they have done anything like this in the past.

Thanks for any replies!


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

To my knowledge they have never done a Black Friday sale.


----------



## RockinRay (Aug 25, 2004)

Thanks... I was hoping they mighty offer something!


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

Didn't the Premiere go to $99 sometime around now last year?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

mrsean said:


> Didn't the Premiere go to $99 sometime around now last year?


This was a price change. Hardware dropped $200 and monthly and lifetime went up.


----------



## ltxi (Feb 14, 2010)

Black Friday mailer I got from TiVo has Premiere at $49 ($50 off) with one year $19.99 monthly service commitment or $499 lifetime.

oh, wow...exciting...i just can't wait


----------



## RockinRay (Aug 25, 2004)

ltxi said:


> Black Friday mailer I got from TiVo has Premiere at $49 ($50 off) with one year $19.99 monthly service commitment or $499 lifetime.
> 
> oh, wow...exciting...i just can't wait


Now that IS exciting! LOL


----------



## dssxxxx (Nov 11, 2003)

Just took one of my HD's and they gave me lifetime for $99.00 (have 3 HD's and ordered an Elite direct from Tivo). This was yesterday. I was paying $129.00 per year annual payment and they said it was eligible for the lifetime. Took advantage of it.


----------



## sar840t2 (Mar 1, 2003)

ltxi said:


> Black Friday mailer I got from TiVo has Premiere at $49 ($50 off) with one year $19.99 monthly service commitment or $499 lifetime...


Can you share details of what was in the mailer? Since I'm not a current customer (other than by proxy through DirecTV) I'm not on their spam list.

I had been hoping for some kind of fantastic deal at Best Buy on Friday.


----------



## sehale (Jun 28, 2007)

sar840t2 said:


> Can you share details of what was in the mailer? Since I'm not a current customer (other than by proxy through DirecTV) I'm not on their spam list.
> 
> I had been hoping for some kind of fantastic deal at Best Buy on Friday.


Here is the link that came with my Black Friday email from Tivo:

http://links.mkt1281.com/servlet/Ma...=MTIzOTkyOTAyNTES1&j=MTg5NDQ5NDI2S0&mt=1&rt=0

Basically Tivo Premiere for $79.99 plus $19.99/month service - one year commitment. Free shipping.


----------



## Aero 1 (Aug 8, 2007)

sehale said:


> Here is the link that came with my Black Friday email from Tivo:
> 
> http://links.mkt1281.com/servlet/Ma...=MTIzOTkyOTAyNTES1&j=MTg5NDQ5NDI2S0&mt=1&rt=0
> 
> Basically Tivo Premiere for $79.99 plus $19.99/month service - one year commitment. Free shipping.


i just bought one from amazon on sunday for $75, with free shipping and no tax.


----------



## sar840t2 (Mar 1, 2003)

Thanks Sehale.


----------



## tmeesseman (Nov 23, 2011)

They're $70 right now on Amazon.


----------



## jpcamaro70 (Nov 23, 2011)

$70.00 plus shipping.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Amazon shows $75 with free shipping for me.

Dan


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

I'm looking for a black Friday special on a TiVo life-time service plan than I am the TiVo itself.


----------



## ltxi (Feb 14, 2010)

sar840t2 said:


> Can you share details of what was in the mailer? Since I'm not a current customer (other than by proxy through DirecTV) I'm not on their spam list.
> 
> I had been hoping for some kind of fantastic deal at Best Buy on Friday.


Sorry, it was a snail mail thing and just went straight to yesterday's trash pick-up. Can't believe they bothered/spent the money to send out glossy tri-folds for something that banal. If you really want a decent Premiere w/o a service commitment there are new, upgraded 2TB units available on eBay from reliable seller(s) for $250. Much better deal, especially for anyone eligible for MSD.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

lujan said:


> I'm looking for a black Friday special on a TiVo life-time service plan than I am the TiVo itself.


I haven't seen any type of lifetime deals. $400 for MSD and $500 otherwise.


----------



## RockinRay (Aug 25, 2004)

Yea - nothing so far for any deals but I am watching for sure.. I went ahead and popped for lifetime, but if anything new comes along within 30 days I will make the change.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

ltxi said:


> Sorry, it was a snail mail thing and just went straight to yesterday's trash pick-up. Can't believe they bothered/spent the money to send out glossy tri-folds for something that banal. If you really want a decent Premiere w/o a service commitment there are new, upgraded 2TB units available on eBay from reliable seller(s) for $250. Much better deal, especially for anyone eligible for MSD.


That's still $250 plus the service. I could get one for $80 and put my own 2TB drive in for under nothing since I have a bunch of 2TB drives lying. That's basically $170 for the 2TB drive. Even when I got my pre configured 2TB drive almost 1.5 years ago, it wasn't near that price.


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

Currently going for $80 on Amazon

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0036OR910/ref=oh_o00_s00_i00_details


----------



## RockinRay (Aug 25, 2004)

I picked up a Premier at Best Buy yesterday for $78.00.


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

Frankly they should charge $0 for the premiere if you pay the lifetime fee.


----------



## RockinRay (Aug 25, 2004)

+1 

I totally agree...


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

vurbano said:


> Frankly they should charge $0 for the premiere if you pay the lifetime fee.


What the heck if they are going to lose money with every sale they might just as well not charge for lifetime either that way they can go bankrupt sooner.


----------



## ltxi (Feb 14, 2010)

aaronwt said:


> That's still $250 plus the service. I could get one for $80 and put my own 2TB drive in for under nothing since I have a bunch of 2TB drives lying. That's basically $170 for the 2TB drive. Even when I got my pre configured 2TB drive almost 1.5 years ago, it wasn't near that price.


Ok, DIY is cheaper. That wasn't my point. And preconfigured 2TB drives for a Premiere go for $170 or more, at least from a reliable source.


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

atmuscarella said:


> What the heck if they are going to lose money with every sale they might just as well not charge for lifetime either that way they can go bankrupt sooner.


 that ignorance is why they are dying. Its about gaining subs and selling them the newer product.


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

45-Hour Premiers are $59:

http://www3.tivo.com/promo/blackfriday/clearance.html#tabclick

I am considering whether to have another go with TWC cablecard hell.


----------



## sneagle (Jun 12, 2002)

ncted said:


> 45-Hour Premiers are $59:
> 
> http://www3.tivo.com/promo/blackfriday/clearance.html#tabclick
> 
> I am considering whether to have another go with TWC cablecard hell.


Still just selling old stock. How about a sale on 4 tuners?


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

ncted said:


> 45-Hour Premiers are $59:
> 
> http://www3.tivo.com/promo/blackfriday/clearance.html#tabclick
> 
> I am considering whether to have another go with TWC cablecard hell.


I took the plunge with a 2nd 45-hour Premier with lifetime service. I have been with DirectTV and Dish and nothing beats the TiVo for both hardware and especially customer service so it's worth every penny IMHO.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

vurbano said:


> that ignorance is why they are dying. Its about gaining subs and selling them the newer product.


Besides the fact that you jumped into a year old thread. If you sell a product at a loss selling more of them doesn't make you profitable. Yes TiVo wants to gain subs, and yes they can sell the hardware at a loss and still make money if they can get enough money from subscriptions. But my post was pointing out that proposing that lowering the cost of a product that they were already losing money on even with subscription earnings wasn't going to help TiVo unless you wanted to help them into bankruptcy. So while you may think it is ignorance to believe companies need to be profitable I don't.


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

atmuscarella said:


> Besides the fact that you jumped into a year old thread. If you sell a product at a loss selling more of them doesn't make you profitable. Yes TiVo wants to gain subs, and yes they can sell the hardware at a loss and still make money if they can get enough money from subscriptions. But my post was pointing out that proposing that lowering the cost of a product that they were already losing money on even with subscription earnings wasn't going to help TiVo unless you wanted to help them into bankruptcy. So while you may think it is ignorance to believe companies need to be profitable I don't.


 Apologize that it took me a year to respond but please stop crying about it.
You can already get a refurb from TiVo for zero plus service. What they need to do is to be competitive and stop bleeding subs which seems impossible with the zero hardware costs of the service providers. they are losing subs because of their ridiculous upfront hardware costs.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Got an e-mail from TiVo offering "Black Friday" deals on new and refurbed Premieres.

Upfront was "one time payment" with the available monthly sub listed as a FPN.
I like this approach. I've always thought that putting a subsidized price on the hardware with the caveat that involved a subscription was a bit misleading.
As an electronic device, I consider a Tivo no different than a DVD/Blu-Ray player. I wouldn't buy a Blu-Ray player that required a subscription to function, that would be ludicrous.

Nothing unusual about the pricing. Looks like an offer to get $100 off for new subscribers.
Question is, would those new subscribers still be eligible for future MSD purchases?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

vurbano said:


> Apologize that it took me a year to respond but please stop crying about it.
> You can already get a refurb from TiVo for zero plus service. What they need to do is to be competitive and stop bleeding subs which seems impossible with the zero hardware costs of the service providers. they are losing subs because of their ridiculous upfront hardware costs.


Crying about what? That it took you a year to come up with a dumb a** response? I think not.

Cable companies can use DVRs as loss leaders to compete with the Satellite companies that are doing the same thing. When that happens there is zero chance TiVo can be cost competitive and also be profitable.

It is even questionable if any company can profitably provide stand alone DVRs so far no one has been able to do it and TiVo is the only company left trying. Obtaining more subs where they loose money on each one is not the answer, providing a product that people are willing to pay a premium for is. Just ask Apple how that works.

For TiVos part they have tried many pricing options ranging from no up front money with high monthly service costs to paying all upfront with lifetime service, with little success. Frankly I think their failure has more to do with the product than the pricing. The Premiere needed to be an outstanding product and it was/is not.

If it were not for their law suite settlements and working with cable/satellite companies directly it is likely TiVo would be bankrupt now.


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

I just picked up a Premiere 4 for $210 shipped. You want to know how I got it for this price? Check out the "hot" forum on that really slick deal site. 

It's not the $199 that I was predicting but I still think we may see it at this price (or lower) by the end of the year.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Tivo was offering $0 refurbs with 19.99 a month service. Would not allow lifetime at that price.

If anyones sees a Tivo Premiere for $400 deal with lifetime, please post.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

mrsean said:


> I just picked up a Premiere 4 for $210 shipped. You want to know how I got it for this price? Check out the "hot" forum on that really slick deal site.
> 
> It's not the $199 that I was predicting but I still think we may see it at this price (or lower) by the end of the year.


SolidSignal has had the TP4 for $209 for months.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

rainwater said:


> SolidSignal has had the TP4 for $209 for months.


A couple of days ago, I believe SS was shipping for free, but now I see ground is $7.95.....RIPOFF!!!


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

I've never heard of Solid Signal. They don't even come up on price search engines. It might be a good idea to call and ask if they could do $199 the next time they offer free shipping on TiVos.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

mrsean said:


> I've never heard of Solid Signal. They don't even come up on price search engines. It might be a good idea to call and ask if they could do $199 the next time they offer free shipping on TiVos.


They have been around for years I think the first time I bought stuff from them was back in 2006. Back then they were primarily a site that sold antennas (OTA, Satellite, ect.) and various supplies you would use with antennas. They have been the goto site for antennas for many years. Over time they have expanded what they sell which now includes TiVos. I have always found them reliable and would have no issue buying more stuff from them.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

jcthorne said:


> Tivo was offering $0 refurbs with 19.99 a month service. Would not allow lifetime at that price.
> 
> If anyones sees a Tivo Premiere for $400 deal with lifetime, please post.


A month or two ago TiVo was selling the 320GB Premiere for $99 with lifetime for $300, or for $300 with lifetime for $99, but either way you got a lifetimed Premiere for $400.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

atmuscarella said:


> They have been around for years I think the first time I bought stuff from them was back in 2006. Back then they were primarily a site that sold antennas (OTA, Satellite, ect.) and various supplies you would use with antennas. They have been the goto site for antennas for many years. Over time they have expanded what they sell which now includes TiVos. I have always found them reliable and would have no issue buying more stuff from them.


This. I've done business with them for years. I went to them for my first outside antenna/mast/rotor setup when OTA HD first hit our local market. Folks were looking at our house like I was nuckin' futs. But I still have that setup and it works like a charm when our cable goes out. SS is excellent to deal with...


----------



## Kingpcgeek (Feb 6, 2012)

Bierboy said:


> A couple of days ago, I believe SS was shipping for free, but now I see ground is $7.95.....RIPOFF!!!


Exactly how is that a ripoff?


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

what's the least expensive you've ever seen Tivo swap a Tivo HD with Lifetime service for a Tivo Premiere with Lifetime service?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

tvmaster2 said:


> what's the least expensive you've ever seen Tivo swap a Tivo HD with Lifetime service for a Tivo Premiere with Lifetime service?


$400 for the lifetimed Premiere and eBay the S3 for as much as you can get.


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

its absurd when the everyday deal an existing MSD sub can get from SS is better than what Tivo offers on Black friday. the black friday deal on an Premiere 4 for an existing MSD sub was no different than their everyday deal. $249 MSRP+$399 Lifetime


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

Kingpcgeek said:


> Exactly how is that a ripoff?


its not. still beats tivo.com


----------



## cjgadd3 (Mar 30, 2008)

Don't know if anyone finds this interesting but I got a Premiere from TIVO for $60 during their sale and received it today. It has a "sudden Link HD" logo on the front. I guess they had some kind of deal to supply boxes for them. It is a brand new one and not refurb. Happy with it so far. This is my fourth TIVO and I currently have a HD which I upgraded to a 1 TB drive.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Kingpcgeek said:


> Exactly how is that a ripoff?


Geez....I was joking


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

vurbano said:


> its absurd when the everyday deal an existing MSD sub can get from SS is better than what Tivo offers on Black friday. the black friday deal on an Premiere 4 for an existing MSD sub was no different than their everyday deal. $249 MSRP+$399 Lifetime


TiVo tends to not out price their partners. That is why Tivo.com has always been the worst place to buy TiVos unless you are buying a refurb.


----------



## MapleLeaf (Oct 12, 2007)

vurbano said:


> its absurd when the everyday deal an existing MSD sub can get from SS is better than what Tivo offers on Black friday. the black friday deal on an Premiere 4 for an existing MSD sub was no different than their everyday deal. $249 MSRP+$399 Lifetime


I'm not sure what the exact wording of Tivo's Black Friday email was, but their Cyber Monday email was entitled "TiVo Cyber Monday Blowout" and in that email, the Premiere 4 was advertised as "$649.98 One-time payment". However, there was an asterisk after the word "payment", and if you follow the asterisk to the fine print at the bottom of the email, it says "Must be eligible for multi-service discount". Umm... so how exactly is this "blowout" any different from their everyday pricing???

In fact, the pricing for all units offered in the email were similarly asterisked. Sure, they never actually mention the words "sale" or "special" anywhere in the email, so technically, they could argue that there weren't actually offering anything other than everyday pricing, but come on, it sure seems grossly misleading to me if you state the word "blowout" in your ad and yet everything being offered is priced at everyday prices. I know, I know, they never meant to imply anything with the word and anything I infer is my own problem...


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

Yes, I don't think TiVo has any real blow-out specials anymore especially for lifetime service. That's why after waiting quite a long time for a "special" I finally got a 2nd Premiere when I saw it for $59.00 with the lifetime of $399.00. $59.00 is less than I've seen the Premiere anywhere else, even at Amazon.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

lujan said:


> Yes, I don't think TiVo has any real blow-out specials anymore especially for lifetime service. That's why after waiting quite a long time for a "special" I finally got a 2nd Premiere when I saw it for $59.00 with the lifetime of $399.00. $59.00 is less than I've seen the Premiere anywhere else, even at Amazon.


45 hour machine I presume?


----------



## cjgadd3 (Mar 30, 2008)

lujan said:


> Yes, I don't think TiVo has any real blow-out specials anymore especially for lifetime service. That's why after waiting quite a long time for a "special" I finally got a 2nd Premiere when I saw it for $59.00 with the lifetime of $399.00. $59.00 is less than I've seen the Premiere anywhere else, even at Amazon.


At that time, Amazon wanted $120 for the 45 hour box. I grabbed one from Tivo for $60 also. I have a brand new WD 500 GB AV drive waiting on the shelf to replace the 320 GB drive if and when necessary.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

tvmaster2 said:


> 45 hour machine I presume?


Yes, I rarely go over 10 - 15% total in recording time so didn't feel I needed any bigger hard drive or recording capacity.


----------



## jano18 (Oct 16, 2012)

cjgadd3 said:


> Don't know if anyone finds this interesting but I got a Premiere from TIVO for $60 during their sale and received it today. It has a "sudden Link HD" logo on the front. I guess they had some kind of deal to supply boxes for them. It is a brand new one and not refurb. Happy with it so far. This is my fourth TIVO and I currently have a HD which I upgraded to a 1 TB drive.


I am debating buying one of these w/lifetime for my bedroom during their sale. I am kind of picky & would not want a box that had "Sudden Link" on the front. Has anyone else bought a new box for this price & did you get a box with or without this logo on it?


----------



## Wingershute (Oct 22, 2010)

For me lifetime comes out to $500 for the 320gb including tax and extended warranty.


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

jano18 said:


> I am debating buying one of these w/lifetime for my bedroom during their sale. I am kind of picky & would not want a box that had "Sudden Link" on the front. Has anyone else bought a new box for this price & did you get a box with or without this logo on it?


I bought the $59.99 320 GB Premier Black Friday deal and my box doesn't say "Sudden Link" on it.


----------



## cjgadd3 (Mar 30, 2008)

jano18 said:


> I am debating buying one of these w/lifetime for my bedroom during their sale. I am kind of picky & would not want a box that had "Sudden Link" on the front. Has anyone else bought a new box for this price & did you get a box with or without this logo on it?


Give them a call first and see what they say. It wasn't a deal breaker for me as it was for a second TV in a bedroom. For $60 it didn't matter to me. Maybe they can tell by a number on the carton or whatever.

FWIW, I just looked at mine and it appears to be stick-on type of logo. Shouldn't be hard to remove if desired.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

It appears the offer for the refurb 320GB units is gone. Only new units for $99 now show up.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

jcthorne said:


> It appears the offer for the refurb 320GB units is gone. Only new units for $99 now show up.


It's still here: http://www3.tivo.com/promo/holiday2012/clearance.html


----------



## flashedbios (Dec 7, 2012)

I think i got the best deal of all. I wasnt able to afford a premier when they first came out, cuz my paychecks usually only have an extra hundred bucks or so after paying bills and buying groceries and the like. I just got on black friday after seeing a banner ad i clicked on, two Tivo Premiers for free. all i had to pay was 20 dollars for each of them for the first month of service. thats what i call a deal, especially for someone cash strapped like me. I hooked both of them up and couldn't be happier, except im having an issue with one of them and netflix that i started another thread about. but all in all they are better than the crap comcast rents out.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

CoxInPHX said:


> It's still here: http://www3.tivo.com/promo/holiday2012/clearance.html


Thanks, turns out only the link from the clearance center to this offer was missing.

Better still, Tivo Premiere with lifetime now $449....

Tired of waiting for the mini that may never happen for OTA. Bought my third Premiere and some moca adaptors.


----------

